

Show HN: Pitchdeck Inspired Resume - timsegraves
http://resume.timsegraves.com/

======
iodave
Hey Tim,

I'm a little confused by the two different colored bars (blue and gray) in the
skills section of your resume. What is the difference between them?

Also, it may be nice to include your name in the fixed header on the page. I
think it's more important to constantly see your name rather than the
navigation circles, especially if some people will simply scroll down the page
rather than click on each circle.

Although people have said that resumes are no longer relevant, I'd still offer
the viewers the option to print or download a standard resume from your site.
Just cover your bases.

~~~
kcima
Instead of being confused by the different colored bars, it caught my interest
because I didn't see any legend explaining it.

After about 15 seconds of studying it, I deduced that what it must mean
because of the blue text color of "beginner / expert" at top and grey text
color of "rarely / everyday" at the bottom - although those color clues could
be a bit more pronounced. The top and bottom placement of the labels also
helped.

Some might think it lacking usability; but after figuring it out, others might
think "smart".

------
mvkel
If you think about the purpose of a resume, it's to provide your potential
employer with a snapshot of your skills and experience. This presentation
method is probably the most inefficient way to do it.

The reason folks recommend resumes be a one-pager is because it's the best way
to quickly digest information and see if you're going to be a good fit.

If you're going to use the web as the medium for your resume, make it
something like a one-page scroller with the ability to easily jump between
sections, minimizing the animations and maximizing readability.

Additionally, I'm not sure who you're shooting for as far as a potential
employer, but I'm personally turned off by the "Oh Hai!" It just makes me
think you'll spend half your day surfing Reddit.

------
leoedin
Apart from "Oh Hai" I like it. Do you really need to associate yourself with a
meme like that? In my experience, meme-loving people aren't very interesting
to be around in real life, and that opening statement caused me to instantly
jump to a lot of conclusions about you that are most likely incorrect.

~~~
pflats
Agreed. If I were an HR guy, I'd reach for the X in the corner the moment I
saw "Oh, Hai!".

~~~
timsegraves
Yeah, that was sort of the point of that. I wanted to scare off certain types
of companies. I may end up removing it though just to clean things up a bit.
The feedback I received on it was about 50/50.

~~~
pflats
Definitely understandable. To me, "Oh Hai" comes across as unprofessional, not
laid back (which is what I assume you're going for.) The "Hi; I'm Tim." seems
to work a lot better in that regard.

------
splitbrain
Personally I'd go with a somewhat better photo. It doesn't need to be a
standard resume picture with you in a suit. Just something that isn't clearly
cropped from a random party snapshot.

------
ahall
Tim it looks like you used our (Dress Rush) online pitch deck as
inspiration... very cool.

<http://investors.dressrush.com>

Did you use the jQuery plugin we built too?

[http://dressrush.com/blog/post/12506021124/dressrush-
online-...](http://dressrush.com/blog/post/12506021124/dressrush-online-pitch-
deck)

Good luck with the job hunt!

~~~
timsegraves
Yes Aaron, thanks for the inspiration and the great plugin. I hope you guys do
great!

------
hughesdan
Nice job on the resume. It's unfortunate the applicant systems preferred by
big companies (Taleo, Brassring, etc) do not give candidates a channel through
which to differentiate themselves in a creative way as you have done. Of
course there are ways to bypass the process entirely using social channels,
but that doesn't scale from a systemic standpoint. I'd love to see someone
invent a better system.

~~~
kcima
True, but it also depends on what you are looking for. This seems like the
right tool for the job.

He states, "The ideal company would be a small, rapidly growing startup with a
team of super smart hackers."

------
illamint
I think resumes like this are nice to show off your front-end design
capabilities, but it takes a long time to get relevant information out of
them, as opposed to glancing at a black-and-white single-sided 8x11 sheet of
paper. You still need something that people can look at and instantly make a
decision as to whether or not they want to dig deeper into you.

------
timsegraves
Thanks for all of the feedback already. I agree that paper resumes won't be
going away any time soon so I'll definitely need one of those if I pull the
trigger. I also agree on the profile photo and the experience graph. I'll try
and get those cleaned up.

@Feanim, thanks for the bigger image. I couldn't find one so I had to stretch
it a bit.

------
JacobIrwin
There is something about the progress bars (in the 'languages/syntax expertise
levels' section) that just doesn't work visually. Actually it does work, but I
just had to find one area for your improving it - as to offer some feedback.

Very clean and good job.

------
timsegraves
I've been debating leaving my current job (4 years post acquisition) for a
smaller startup. I decided to create something a little different after all of
the talk recently of resumes no longer being relevant. I'd love any feedback.

~~~
oldprogrammer
I think this is a great way to go. And any company that only accepts standard
resumes that have to go through an HR department is a company you probably
don't want to work at. So if your goal is to work at a smaller startup, then
this seems a lot better than a resume.

I love this approach because it demonstrates what you can do. But, as others
have said, I would redesign the "other skills/tools" page. I think the two
scales are nice, but it needs to be more obvious upon first glance what I'm
looking at. And maybe more compact.

------
Feanim
I like it, good job!

p.s. you should use a bigger macvim image
<http://macin.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/macvim-7-2-icon.png>

------
p0wn3d
I thought blue and gray bar graph was awesome. It took me just a second to
figure out what the two colors represented. I also love the fact he didn't put
a facebook link.

------
Gustomaximus
I built mine the other week, my first time building a website:
<http://www.angusthompson.com/>

------
brudgers
DOA in the US corporate world because of the headshot.

------
pgisstilladick
If you can't find a job without a snazzy online resume, then you do not have
saleable skills.

This undoubtedly seems harsh, but go do something useful and live your life.

~~~
loceng
From his listed skills he clearly can find a job, it's a matter of finding a
job you want to work at with a culture that will let you enjoy the life you
live. You have that option when you are in high demand.

~~~
timsegraves
Thanks loceng, that's exactly right. I haven't applied for a single job yet
but just thought I'd try something a little different this time around. I
currently manage a team of software architects and I've probably conducted
over 100 phone and in-person interviews in the last 2 years. I can tell you
that the resume (online or paper) never means that much.

Until you talk to someone you just never know. I've seen crappy resumes that
turned out to be strong candidates and great resumes where they didn't make it
past the first 5 basic questions.

